# And my progess comes to a halt



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Ahhh Angelique....sorry to hear you are having such a rotten time lately. I hope you feel better soon.
My partner has been laid up for months now with his leg. Just when you think you're seeing progess, it starts hurting him again. And in Holland they don't give good pain meds. A friend of ours and regular party guest came to the rescue. He's been working his rear off helping us. We wouldn't have made it without him. Of course we really haven't made it yet lol Stupid rain won't stop to let us finish painting.
I hope things work out for you!


----------



## lyrical (Oct 2, 2010)

(((((((((((Anqelique))))))))) I'm so sorry to hear honey please get better soon


----------

